# 1984 Mercedes 608D called "Faith"



## Calum

Bringing her home:



Inside:


Retro:


Island will be 1st thing to change:


----------



## Beemer

Like it....
it looks sturdy, typical German.:cool1:


----------



## Neckender

very smart looking.

John.


----------



## oldish hippy

you say a plodder but surely the journey is part of holiday so why rush mine will only do 50 and it 1000cc petrol but will it gwt there hope so but i in no rush


----------



## avandriver

Very nice 

I like the older Mercs


----------



## Calum

I fully agree with 'oldish hippy' - holidays etc are all about relaxing so no need for speed.
I like the term Plodder - sums up the van well given that modern Merc vans are called 'Sprinter' 
It's not the hare that wins the race lol

I was thinking about a small sticker for the back - "It's your hurry not mine!" Would surely annoy the odd sales rep


----------



## Calum

*Small addition....*

Lets play "Spot the Difference" (No prize for the winner)

The 2nd picture has two changes from the 1st.... can you spot them?



I'm trawling back through all athe Solar Panel and Battery posts on the Forum for pearls of wisdom as I decide what panels to site up there at the front edge of the rack (oops - did I spoil the game?).

Behind them I'll put a couple of Fiamma style roof boxes and have a viewing platform on the latter section that's large enough for a 2 man tent.

That's all that my wife will allow me to do.... at the moment :lol-053:


----------



## oldish hippy

Calum said:


> I fully agree with 'oldish hippy' - holidays etc are all about relaxing so no need for speed.
> I like the term Plodder - sums up the van well given that modern Merc vans are called 'Sprinter'
> It's not the hare that wins the race lol
> 
> I was thinking about a small sticker for the back - "It's your hurry not mine!" Would surely annoy the odd sales rep




you could put this on the back

the sticker on this bambi


----------



## Calum

Like it )


----------



## Lorry Ball

Can't beat an old Merc  :hammer:



Lorry     :drive:


----------



## Makzine

I agree with Lorry Ball you can't beat an old merc.


----------



## Calum

*Viewing/Tent platform sorted.*




Space for Solar panels at the front of the rack.....just a tad confused what to go for!


----------



## northernspirit2001

envious of those with nice new mh in a nice way but old plodders are surely the hardcore of wild camping......so i have utmost respect for them.


----------



## grant

Hi Calum

Love your Merc.

I'm new to the forum, and also have a 608 which I'm just starting to convert. One thing I'm looking for is a roofrack similar to yours but probably half the length. where did you get yours from?

Cheers,

Grant


----------



## kenspain

Great Motor

My Mercedes has served me well for many years good luck to you look forward to see you plodding down this way soon then:have fun:


----------



## Byronic

A very nice example of what many would have considered to be the best med/large motorhome of its day, (agreed vwalan ??). 
As you say a bit of a plodder for modern conditions, the 508d version is higher geared but then you lose on payload. 
Pays to keep your speed down on these large vans as much as possible, (a consequence of a large unaerodynamic body and a relatively small engine) it's easy to get sub 20mpg figures. I also keep the roof as uncluttered as possible, just vents and solar panels.
I have had a 709d for 17 years bought it near new and converted it myself, just an updated version of your 608d the main mechanical difference being power steering.


----------



## mark61

What a lovely MB. Without doubt the best large van of the day 
Brings back some good memories, my old man had a 406D from about 1970 to 85. Home conversion, many good trips in that.
Over 20 MPG too, I often get lower then that in my Sprinter, but then theres a perfectly good reason for that.


----------



## nij

looks a beaut mate.

love the interior and the retro skin


----------



## Calum

Thanks for the messages! I've been busy with my studies and no able to keep uptodate with the forum - Easter hold now so playing catch-up.

The Roofrack is from www dot rhinoracks dot co dot uk Or similar!
It had to be custom made for me as modern vans are not as wide as the 608d - if you get in touch with them then please mention my rack (it was ordered by a Glasgow company!)
It is modular ie. I have 4 sections that combine to the length you see in pics. You may want to be seated when you get the quote through!

She's everything I had hoped she would be and hope to catch up with you all on our travels


----------



## Calum

EASTER UPDATE:
Having made the trip to Hampshire via Alton-towers and Somerset I can report that she's returning 28.5mpg at 53mph on a mix of motorway, a-roads and steep inclines near the theme park. She appears to be happy running a 50% bio-diesel mix and will hit 60mpg while coasting down hill in neutral lol.

We had a trip over a weigh bridge in touring trim (with fuel but no waste or water) with a score of 4,290kg being awarded! Leaves me with a mere 2,210kg spare payload 

We've managed to prove all her systems and appliances and I have actually been given an approving smile from my long-suffering wife!

We'll be northbound up a34, m40, m42, m5, m6, m74, m73 and m80 later this week - beware... I may flash at you 

Laters, Calum + Faith.


----------



## Byronic

Suggest you trawl the Biodiesel forums, some sources sources reckon that Biodiesel can degrade the rubber fuel lines used in older vehicles.

Modern vehicles are more likely to utilise synthetic rubbers nitriles etc. which can supposedly resist the harmful effects of Biodiesel. Some car manufacturers only recommend 5%(B5) max Bio., it's a bit of a minefield.

I only use standard diesel, even so I've had to replace some rubber fuel lines.... which might be expected with 20 years use! But some
replaced parts have lasted only 5 or so years (genuine MB) so who knows perhaps it's the modern diesel formulation with less sulphur that does the damage?


----------



## Calum

Good advice there - I've been reading the forums for a while and yes that is a problem and I make routine checks of the merc and my pug306. I'll be renewing a few fuel lines shortly as I put on a second long-range fuel tank. There's always something to tinker with to keep her in good order!
Just a case of diving for cover during the April showers grrrr


----------



## snowbirds

Hi Calum

I have driven one of these as a delivery van, very strong work horse and the pudding stick gear change. But yours looks better than the one I used. Looks like a tidy van nice pics

Regards Snowbirds.:drive:





Calum said:


> Bringing her home:
> View attachment 3877
> 
> Inside:
> View attachment 3878
> 
> Retro:
> View attachment 3879
> 
> Island will be 1st thing to change:
> View attachment 3880


----------

